# Timingframework



## miu (18. Feb 2008)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich versuche mich gerade in einen bereits bestehenden code einzulesen und bin auf das problem gestoßen, dass es packages wie
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.Cycle
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.Envelope
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.TimingController
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.TimingEvent
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.TimingListener
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.interpolation.ObjectModifier
org.jdesktop.animation.timing.interpolation.PropertyRange
anscheinend gar nicht mehr gibt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit dem Framework noch nicht gearbeitet habe und somit auch nicht selber draufkomm wie ich das wieder hinbekomme.
Ich hab auch schon über google und etliche java seiten nachgeforscht, anscheinend ist der TimingController jetz der Animator, aber mehr konnte ich leider nicht in erfahrung bringen, darum hoffe ich auf euer hilfe!!
Was kann ich machen, wenn mit den obigen packages gearbeitet wurde, ich diese aber nirgends mehr finden kann?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die antwort!

Grüße
Miu


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Lade dir doch eine alte Version der lib runter.

Entweder das, oder konvertiere das Projekt zur neuen Lib hin, wenn möglich.


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

das mit der alten lib hab ich schon versucht, die älteste die ich jetz hab is die 0.5, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht, ab wann war denn die änderung?


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Woher soll ich denn das wissen?

Das solltest doch du rausfinden


----------

